# Laing D5 vs. Laing DDC 1T+



## XxXPCFreakXxX (25. September 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

für Wasserkühlungen gibt es die mittlerweile allseits bekannten und auch beliebten Laing Pumpen. Die D5 und DDC 1T(+) sind sehr beliebt und da ich beide hier hatte, habe ich mich kurzer Hand entschieden ein Review über beide zu schreiben. 
___________________________________________

*Das Testsystem und der Ablauf*

Intel Q6600@ 3GhZ@1,475V
Nvidia GTX275 @ EKWB Kühler
EKWB X²Res Advanced 250
ASUS P5KC @ Luft
6GB RAM @ Luft
Phobya Nova 1080@ 5x Noiseblocker SilentPro PL2@ 5 Volt; 4x Enermax TB.Silence per Heatmaster geregelt
16/11 XPSC Schlauch
13er Fatboy Tüllen
Aquacomputer Durchflussmesser "HighFlow" 

Laing DDC 1T+ mit Phobya Messing Silber Nickel Deckel
Alphacool-Laing D5 mit Alphacool HighFlow Deckel
___________________________________________

*Die Kontrahenten*

http://www.abload.de/img/p9240180puwz.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/40vr9f.png

*Laing D5 mit Alphacool HighFlow Deckel*

Technische Daten:
Abmessungen montiert (L x B x H): 95 x 45 x 80mm (Ohne Anschlüsse)
Anschlussgewindegröße: 4x 1/4Zoll
Erlaubte Spannung: 8-24V Gleichspannung
Leistungsaufnahme: 23W
Druck bei 12V: 3,7m Wassersäule
Maximaler Durchfluss: 1500l/h
Spezielle Features: Regelbar in fünf Stufen
Stufe 1: 1800 U/min
Stufe 2: 2550 U/min
Stufe 3: 3300 U/min
Stufe 4: 4050 U/min
Stufe 5: 4800 U/min

http://www.abload.de/thumb/p92401785u0g.jpg http://www.abload.de/thumb/p92401791unc.jpg http://www.abload.de/thumb/p92401908uu3.jpg 
___________________________________________

*Laing DDC 1T+ mit Phobya Metall Deckel*

Technische Daten:
Abmessungen montiert: (BxTxH) 62x62x38mm (Ohne Anschlüsse)
Anschlussgewindegröße: 4x 1/4Zoll
Erlaubte Spannung: 6 bis 13,2 Volt
Druck bei 12V: 4,7m Wassersäule
max. Förderleistung: 600L/h

http://www.abload.de/thumb/p92401768ufc.jpg http://www.abload.de/thumb/p9240177jurd.jpg http://www.abload.de/thumb/p9220159huvh.jpg http://www.abload.de/thumb/p92401891u0c.jpg
___________________________________________

*Vergleichsbilder der Beiden*

Außenansichten

http://www.abload.de/thumb/p9240181mubo.jpg http://www.abload.de/thumb/p9240180puwz.jpg http://www.abload.de/thumb/p9240182fub5.jpg


Innenansichten

http://www.abload.de/thumb/p92401848u7c.jpg http://www.abload.de/thumb/p9240183nuxh.jpg http://www.abload.de/thumb/p92401854uc3.jpg http://www.abload.de/thumb/p9240186gutv.jpg http://www.abload.de/thumb/p9240187tub9.jpg 
___________________________________________

*Resultate*

http://www.abload.de/img/durchflusswkpn.png

http://www.abload.de/img/lautstrket830.png
___________________________________________

*Fazit*

Kommen wir nun zu dem Teil, bei welchem ich am längstem Überlegen musste. Beide Pumpen sind gut, und haben auf jeden Fall ihre daseins Berechtigung. Beide Pumpen sind stark, aber gleichzeitig auch leise. Wenn einer seine Pumpe ohne zusätzliche Steuerungen steuern möchte, ist die D5 meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl. Die DDC(+) kann man zwar per Umpolen drosseln, aber bequemer geht es definitiv mit einer Steuerung, ala. Heatmaster oder Aquero.
___________________________________________

Ich hoffe es hat Euch gefallen..
Viele Liebe Grüße
XxXPC-FreakXxX

Über Tipps und Verbesserungsvorschläge freue ich mich.. Es ist mein erstes Review 

EDIT: Wenn mir jemand sagen kann, warum ich die Bilder nicht anzeigen lassen kann, kann es mir gerne verraten..


----------



## <BaSh> (25. September 2011)

Für den Bilderupload hier mal das Tutorial 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...im-forum-altes-klassisches-upload-system.html


----------



## Uter (25. September 2011)

Danke für die Mühe, aber alles in allem liegen beide Pumpen in einem Bereich, in dem der Durchfluss kaum Einfluss mehr hat. Interessant wär eine 1046 und/oder normale DDC zum Vergleich.


----------



## XxXPCFreakXxX (25. September 2011)

Ok, Danke..
Dann werde ich es evtl. noch ändern..
Ich habe keine anderen Pumpen zum Vergleich..
Die  2 hatte ich beide im Betrieb.. Und konnte sie daher vergleichen.
Die AS Ultra htte ich auch , jedoch damals noch keinen DFM, sonst wäre sie auch im Test..
Grüße


----------



## Uter (25. September 2011)

Ok, also alles in allem kann man sagen, dass die + bei höherem Durchfluss leiser ist? Also spricht für die D5 nur die eingebaute Steuerung und sonst nichts?


----------



## XxXPCFreakXxX (25. September 2011)

Naja..
Die DDC+ empfinde ich Persöhnlich als leiser.. Wobei es da wohl auch eine gewisse Serien-Streuung gibt.. Außerdem hat die D5 in einem wenig Ristriktivem Kreislauf mehr Durchfluss. Wobei das nicht heißen soll, dass meiner Restriktiv ist- da gibts ja was ganz anderes..

Was dafür spricht ist die Steuerung, und das etwas anderer Betriebsgeräusch..
Die D5 pfeift in einem etwas niedriger Freqenzbereich als die DDC..
Grüße


----------



## Uter (25. September 2011)

XxXPCFreakXxX schrieb:


> Außerdem hat die D5 in einem wenig Ristriktivem Kreislauf mehr Durchfluss.


 Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Die D5 ist eine Pumpe für High-Flow-Kreisläufe. Mit zunehmendem Widerstand müsste die + mehr gewinnen, das ist ja der Grund, warum ich die D5 persönlich für unnötig halte.
Das mit der anderen Frequenz kann man aber noch als Vorteil werten.


----------



## XxXPCFreakXxX (25. September 2011)

Ja, so meine ich es ja? Evtl. Falsch ausgedrückt..
Stark Restriktiv--> DDC+ hat mehr Durchfluss
Auf HighFlow Ausgelegte Systeme --> D5 sollte stärker sein..
Grüße


----------



## VJoe2max (25. September 2011)

Festzuhalten ist, dass beide Pumpen für jede einigermaßen übliche Wakü übertreiben und leisere Pumpen verfügbar sind .


----------



## XxXPCFreakXxX (25. September 2011)

xD 
Es  gibt leisere?
Ich dachte immer eine D5 oder DDC Non-Plus sei so das leiseste? (Gescheiter Deckel vorraus gesetzt)
...


----------



## VJoe2max (25. September 2011)

Sicher gibt es leisere - jede Menge sogar. Fast jede Eheim 1046-basierte Pumpe ist von Haus aus leiser. 

Zwar kommt es gerade bei der DDC schon sehr auf den Deckel an, aber so leise wie ne PCPS oder ne normale Eheim 1046 wird sie einfach nicht.  

DDC und D5 sind eher berühmt-berüchtigt für ihren hohen statischen Druck bzw. den hohen Maximaldruchfluss ohne Widerstand (D5), aber keineswegs für ihre niedrige Lautstärke.
Die Laings gehörten noch nie zu den ausgesprochenen Silent-Empfehlungen. Lediglich die Jingway-Pumpen machen ähnlich viel bzw. sogar noch mehr Radau. 
Etwas runter geregelt (z.B. mit 10V oder weniger) kann man einer DDC-1T mit ordentlichem Deckel aber lautstärkemäßig schon Manieren beibringen, so dass sie auch für richtige Sielentsysteme geeignet ist. Mit 12V betrieben ist sie ne Power-Pumpe aber eben nicht wirklich leise im Vergleich zu leisen Pumpen (die auch bei Nennlast leise sind).


----------



## XxXPCFreakXxX (25. September 2011)

Ok.. Wenn man von 12 Volt ausgeht, stimmt das natürlich..
Meine Dümpelt aktuell mit 6 Volt und 100 schlagmichTod Liter rum..
Reicht Dicke und ist Unhörbar 

Grüße


----------



## Malkolm (26. September 2011)

Aber nicht alle DDCs laufen bereits bei 6V an. Spezifiziert sind imho 9V, wobei 7V schon für 95% aller Einzelstücke reichen sollten.


----------



## XxXPCFreakXxX (26. September 2011)

Ja.. Anlaufen tut sie mit 12 Volt, wird dann vom Heatmaster runtergeregelt.. 
Anlaufen tut sie auch erst mit gut 9 Volt..
Grüße


----------

